# DBD/DBI mismatch



## JayArr (Dec 1, 2014)

Hi all,

I'm rebuilding a LAPP server, it used to be FreeBSD 8.2 and I've upgraded it to FreeBSD 9.3. So far, so good. The problem is with port/package mismatches. I want to put PostgreSQL 8.4 on it, I have the entire /data directory intact and I want to just drop it into /usr/local/pgsql/ and reboot.

This works, I can see the database with PgAdmin from another machine, it's all there and intact but I can't get the web server to work with it.

I install p5-DBI from either ports, `make install`, or using `pkg install`, (I've tried both) and either way I get version 1.631.

Then I try to install p5-DBD-Pg from ports and I get a message that says 'dependency p5-DBI-1.614 not found', it continues and makes it with 1.631 but it doesn't work, I get 'driver not installed' errors from Apache when I try to use the site that connects to the DB.

So I `make deinstall p5-DBD-Pg` and I install using `pkg install p5-DBD-Pg` and pkg then wants to uninstall postgresql8.4 and install postgresql9.2.

Weird eh?

Any hints on how to install postgresql8.4 with DBD and DBI on FreeBSD 9.3?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 2, 2014)

You probably need to change the default so ports that depend on it will use the correct version. Add this to /etc/make.conf:

```
DEFAULT_VERSIONS+= pgsql=8.4
```
See /usr/ports/Mk/bsd.default-versions.mk for more defaults.

NB. You will have to build from ports, packages have set dependencies that cannot be changed at this time.


----------

